# JC Penney Stafford Dress Shirt



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, men, I took the plunge today and bought two JC Penney Stafford No Wrinkle White OCBD. I decided I would give them a try. In years past, I didn't care for JCP dress shirts, but the quality seems to have gotten a bit better lately and it didn't hurt that they had them on sale for buy one at regular price and get one for 88 cents. Worked out to about 17 bucks and some change per shirt. They are a 60/40 cotton/poly blend and they feel quite substantial. I'm taking them to the cleaners tomorrow to have them pressed. I'll keep you posted on how they wear in the future. 

Danny


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Since I'm also in an inexpensive-but-good-OCBD mode, I'll go by my friendly neighborhood JCP and take a look. 

I've bought several LE OCBDs on sale at Sears lately, and these shirts have been a pleasant surprise to me. Also, I've been able to confirm dpihl's take on the $11.88 Faded Glory OCBDs at WalMart - good fabric, generous cut, well-done fabrication with no egregious shortcuts - a shirt, like the sale-priced LE's from Sears, that may have more value to us than its price suggests. Hopefully, we'll discover that the Stafford OCBDs fall into this category.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to wear the Stafford OCBDs regularly until I bought a 100 percent cotton one from Lands End for $20. After wearing it a few times I bought several more and gave the Stafford shirts to Goodwill. Not only did I like the softer and, in my opinion, better looking collars on the LEs, I thought the 100 percent cotton gave the LE shirts more character, especially when I wear them with jeans and a sport coat.

But remember, I'm comparing a 100 percent cotton shirt with a 60/40 blend. I have never made a direct comparison of the LE 60/40 with the Stafford so maybe those would be more comparable.

I do agree that the Stafford is a good value for the money; however, the LE is essentially the same price so I guess it comes down to personal preference.

Cruiser


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

While I realize they are not a particularly "Trad" brand, I regularly wear Stafford dress shirts because JCP is one of the few stores -- if not the only store that I know of -- that carries athletic cut dress shirts in size 18/34. 

I have several of the non-iron 60/40 OCBDs. In general, I think that the quality is pretty good, but, if anything, I almost find them to be too substantial/heavy to wear beneath a suit coat. (I should add that I am quite stocky, and generally try to avoid bulkier clothing. This may not be a problem for you.) 

I think that JCP Stafford dress shirts are, in general, a good value. I have a number of their forward point white broadcloth dress shirts. For the reason mentioned above, these shirts are the "workhorses" of my business dress wardrobe, and they have held up well through numerous dry cleanings.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> But remember, I'm comparing a 100 percent cotton shirt with a 60/40 blend.
> 
> Cruiser


I know what you mean. That is the only concern I have with these new Stafford shirts. They are a 60/40 and most if not all of my other shirts are 100% cotton. I think I have a Geoffrey Bean OCBD that is 60/40. But, what attracted me to these shirts (other than the great sale price) was how heavy these Staffords feel. They are at the cleaners now getting pressed. Hopefully, I will be pleased with them. At the very least, they will look good under a sweater vest:icon_smile:

Danny


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

They'll last awhile. I have some that are pushing 8 years


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I own one Stafford non-iron OCBD in white as well. It never gets worn b/c it is feels too stiff and starchy.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

The Stafford _Executive_ line is 100% cotton, but I haven't yet seen an OCBD in that line.


----------

